# Plague. I didn't know about it already being in the US.



## No Body (Feb 8, 2017)

The first link is for the US. The second link is for Madagascar. It seems to be a matter of when not if. 
I find the second link more scary than the first one.

The plague in Madagascar was caused by one person traveling through a city.

https://www.cdc.gov/plague/maps/index.html

EarthLink - International News


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

First welcome aboard. Plague during the middle ages was like the flu in the 1918/19. Folks didn't know what to do to prevent it (stop contact) or treat it (we have antibiotics now that knock it down pretty fast). So while it may be a scary death, it's kind of like rabies - yeah it's there; yeah folks get it; and yeah some folks will die of it. but it's not something that ought to be a life changing event for a whole bunch of people.

Again welcome


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Not sure why it likes the area north of me so much AZ and 4 corners states. CA I can understand.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

It's bound to happen when we have all these 3rd world bestiality lovin' muzzies and the ground zero of all diseases, Africa and the crap whole of central America invading us with their diseases.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Its similar to what killed off so many american indians, they had no resistance to white man's diseases.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

paraquack said:


> Not sure why it likes the area north of me so much AZ and 4 corners states. CA I can understand.


hot and dry.
we have a vaccine to prevent it when I was active all GI's headed to the middle east and or Africa got it.


----------



## RJAMES (Dec 23, 2016)

Urinal Cake said:


> It's bound to happen when we have all these 3rd world bestiality lovin' muzzies and the ground zero of all diseases, Africa and the crap whole of central America invading us with their diseases.


FALSE INFORMATION. Bubonic Plague spread by fleas not people it has been on the North American Continent for a very long time . Has not hing to do with immigration or religion Everything to do with sanitation/ food storage - keeping the number of rodents down. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bubonic_plague


----------



## No Body (Feb 8, 2017)

RJAMES said:


> FALSE INFORMATION. Bubonic Plague spread by fleas not people it has been on the North American Continent for a very long time . Has not hing to do with immigration or religion Everything to do with sanitation/ food storage - keeping the number of rodents down. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bubonic_plague


My information is not False. This is why I add links and why I said this one scares me more than the Bubonic Plague.

If you had bothered to follow the link I left and actually read it. Instead of jumping to conclusions you would have seen that Madagascar is dealing with the Pneumonic Plague. Not the Bubonic Plague.

Most of the cases in the current outbreak are pneumonic plague, a more virulent form that spreads through coughing, sneezing or spitting and is almost always fatal if untreated. In some cases, it can kill within 24 hours. Like the bubonic form, it can be treated with common antibiotics* if caught in time*


----------



## RJAMES (Dec 23, 2016)

No Body said:


> If you had bothered to follow the link I left and actually read it. Instead of jumping to conclusions you would have seen that Madagascar is dealing with the Pneumonic Plague. Not the Bubonic Plague.
> 
> Most of the cases in the current outbreak are pneumonic plague, a more virulent form that spreads through coughing, sneezing or spitting and is almost always fatal if untreated. In some cases, it can kill within 24 hours. Like the bubonic form, it can be treated with common antibiotics* if caught in time*


My comment was in responded to Urinal Cake and his anti immigrant / rabid religious bullshit and how he thinks a disease was brought to the US. The disease organism Y. pestis 
is and has been for perhaps a million years present in what is now the US.

If a patient bitten by an infected flea becomes infected in the lungs it is called Pneumonic same organism infects the lymph glands it is called Bubonic plague . Same disease different part of the body.

While it is possible for a person to become infected from a pneumonic plague patient by the airborne route it is very unlikely. Two things - you need very close contact with the infected person and the other when a person has plague they are not going to be able to travel . They cannot walk far, won't be able to travel by plane, train , bus, ship or any other means that makes them go thru a terminal. They are sick- look sick and will get pulled to the side by the employees that work there.

So no Urinal Cakes idea that the US has plague is not due to folks of a certain religion coming to America .

If you are treating a plague patient (regardless of where there infection is ) you get infectious material into a break in your skin and it becomes infected - this infection would most likely be in the lymph nodes - Bubonic . Same patient and you manage to breath infected material into your lungs you would develop pneumonic plague.

You have to use PPE when treating a Plague patient - tyvek suit, gloves and N-95 mask, shower then disrobe start with taking off gloves then suit, end with washed hands taking off mask while in the shower. Then shower again.

Be ready to take antibiotics as soon as you get a fever.

https://emergency.cdc.gov/agent/plague/factsheet.asp


----------



## No Body (Feb 8, 2017)

RJAMES said:


> My comment was in responded to Urinal Cake and his anti immigrant / rabid religious bullshit and how he thinks a disease was brought to the US. The disease organism Y. pestis
> is and has been for perhaps a million years present in what is now the US.
> 
> If a patient bitten by an infected flea becomes infected in the lungs it is called Pneumonic same organism infects the lymph glands it is called Bubonic plague . Same disease different part of the body.
> ...


Incubation period is 1 to 3 days for Pneumonic Plague. How many people do you think could be infected in 3 days and then 3 more days after that and so on. Take a look at Madagascar. It would depend on whether or not it was a hermit infected or a party goer or someone in the middle. And then there are some who would infect others just because they can.

https://www.cdc.gov/plague/faq/index.html

Admittedly less likely to happen here but not impossible.


----------



## RJAMES (Dec 23, 2016)

No Body said:


> Incubation period is 1 to 3 days for Pneumonic Plague. How many people do you think could be infected in 3 days and then 3 more days after that and so on. Take a look at Madagascar. It would depend on whether or not it was a hermit infected or a party goer or someone in the middle. And then there are some who would infect others just because they can.
> 
> https://www.cdc.gov/plague/faq/index.html
> 
> Admittedly less likely to happen here but not impossible.


The outbreak in Madagascar has nothing to do with anyone's religion or immigrants/ travelers. Which is what I was objecting to not in your post but in Urinal Cakes post.

Hard enough to control a disease outbreak without bringing racism, religion and hate into the conversation . Those have in the past been great obstacles to ending epidemics we need to move past that and focus on the science. Blaming a disease on someone different when they had nothing to do with it is not helpful.


----------



## RJAMES (Dec 23, 2016)

I recall being told by a lot of folks I was wasting my time surveying for Hantavirus on Ft Riley Ks . We do not have Hanta virus in the US never been a case . But I had a young Army Officer working on his Entomology PHD so survey we did . Doesn't matter for training what the results are besides it is fun to live trap field mice and rats put a needle into the living heart and pull a blood sample . 

But here is the thing we found Hantavirus. Had anyone looked for it in rodent populations - NO. Had a human case ever been diagnosed in Kansas - NO but then why would a doctor ask for a specialized test on a patient when we do not have that disease in this area? Do we even teach our docs about this disease ? In the old days if someone got it they died or got better lots of people died or got better without anyone ever knowing what disease they had . 

If you look in animal populations who knows what you will find ? I did arbovirus surveillance in Indiana concerned about Dengue fever since I had found Aedes albopictus mosquito larvae . I did not find it but did find St Louis encephalitis . 

We do not do a lot of disease surveillance in the US and frequently miss human cases of disease as the person never sees a doctor or sees a doctor who treats the patient based on symptoms without ever doing any lab work to figure out what they are sick with . Busy doc sees a patient proscribes an antibiotic patient gets better end of story. 

West Nile virus in the US Initially we were very concerned that it might be a bio attack - turns out live mosquito larvae in water on live plants shipped by air into New York City airport. Intial cases in humans were missed - cases in the Bronx Zoo were correctly ID by veterinarians pretty quick but making the connecting with what was happening in humans to the animals took way to long. Too many folks including doctors forget most disease is zoonotic the vets did not think of sounding an alarm to warn anyone and he human doctors did not recognize what was going on most patients that died were elderly or in poor health to begin with. 

A zoonotic disease , any communicable disease does not care what religion you are , were you were born or what skin color you have .


----------

